# Shad tank / livewell for Pontoon boat



## dpewitt (Mar 5, 2007)

I am picking up an old pontoon boat this weekend with no livewell. Any recommendations on where I can go to get a removable livewell/shad tank and pump? Should I get a raw water pump and a recirc pump for shad? When I fished on Texoma with guides, they always use the recirc pump with cotton filters so just curious on what setup I would need. thanks!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out the Oxy Edge live well systems. We use one to fish tournaments and it is awesome....totally portable and excellent for keeping fish alive! You can check out there website at http://www.oxyedge-chum.com/

They have several different systems that range in price. If you call him, he will help you find what you need! Tell him that Jennifer referred ya! He is a good guy!


----------



## kennyw (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got two round 15 gal. baitwells that I listed on here a couple of weeks ago. I was really surprised that nobody needed them, and they are cheap too at 50.00 each. I don't know if they would work for you or not, but I would like to get them out of my way.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

get 02, but shop around.. Prices run from $200 to $500 for a system.. With shad, Make SURE you get the point four mbd-75 ceramic diffuser... You will be glad you did


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Take a look at this website. George now owns Grayline bait tanks as well and now has the best 2 bait tanks around. I've owned a Grayline for 15+ years. Main use for me was striper fishing at Texoma. Having the best quality shad was a must when trying to put clients on fish. I would use either tank as both are great. For a warmer climate I think the Sunshine tank works better, but a cooler climate the Grayline wins.
http://www.baittanksbysunshine.com/


----------



## dpewitt (Mar 5, 2007)

great thanks for the help


----------

